
Show HN: Chatdog – Easily create public chat rooms - jfornear
https://chat.dog
======
jfornear
Hi HN,

I finally launched my side project the other day and wanted to share it on HN.

Chatdog ([https://chat.dog](https://chat.dog)) is a new chat app inspired by
IRC and AOL Instant Messenger where you can easily create public chat rooms
and share them with friends or people online with similar interests.

E.g., [https://chat.dog/fortnite](https://chat.dog/fortnite) and
[https://chat.dog/hacker-news](https://chat.dog/hacker-news) are public chats
that took 2 seconds to create and are easy to share!

